# Rammstein loves using Omnisphere in their productions



## Mr Greg G (Aug 7, 2022)

It's been years since I spotted Spectrasonics sounds in Rammstein music like the angelic voice in Sonne (sampled from Symphony of Voices) but it seems Flake, their keyboardist, used Omnisphere a lot in their latest productions. For those interested, I just did a compilation of the presets or sounds I found in Omnisphere that Rammstein used in their albums. You can check the presets names in the Omni window.

It's always amusing to stumble on a preset that reminds you a track a lot. I also had this revelation moment with the Lost Intro (the TV show) 🧐


----------



## thaeo (Aug 7, 2022)

That was really interesting. Crazy how you found all these! Thanks for putting this together and sharing.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 7, 2022)

What it actually shows is how great is Omnisphere out of the box. There's a preset for everyone.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 7, 2022)

Your presentation led me into places that I would likely not have otherwise considered--thanks for the post


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 7, 2022)

Kool offset to sarcastic Thread about 'dumping' Omnisphere. 📌 (edit) 'ditching'


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 7, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Your presentation led me into places that I would likely not have otherwise considered


Out of curiosity, could you elaborate on that?


sostenuto said:


> Kool offset to sarcastic Thread about 'dumping' Omnisphere. 📌


I wasn't even aware of this thread, this sounds just plain stupid. Could this be some competitors trolling around?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 7, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Out of curiosity, could you elaborate on that?
> 
> I wasn't even aware of this thread, this sounds just plain stupid. Could this be some competitors trolling around?


Nope _ and heavy traffic Thread. May 18 _ 251 Posts.






Have you ditched Reaper and are glad you did?


I'm using Reaper and admittedly I'm quite new to music production but I'm quite frustrated with this DAW. It doesn't feel intuitive to me and the workflow feels....clunky? I'm wondering if anybody has ditched Reaper and found another DAW they're much happier with? I watch a fair amount of YT...




vi-control.net


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 7, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Out of curiosity, could you elaborate on that?


Led me to Atmosphere, where I have not spent much time
(Happened upon some other cool patches in there, as well)


----------



## NuNativs (Aug 7, 2022)

Omnisphere is a gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Aug 7, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Led me to Atmosphere, where I have not spent much time
> (Happened upon some other cool patches in there, as well)


Correct me if im wrong here, but as an Omnisphere 2 user, im pretty sure all of "Atmospheres" patches were transfered over to Omnisphere (2) as well. Theyre even labeled as such

By the way, what happend to Spectrasonics? Omnisphere is still a beast, and they released nothing new besides updates ... well and Keyscape a few years ago


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 7, 2022)

Don’t hate me, but I’ve never heard of Rammstein. I’ll educate myself right away.


----------



## proxima (Aug 7, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> Correct me if im wrong here, but as an Omnisphere 2 user, im pretty sure all of "Atmospheres" patches were transfered over to Omnisphere (2) as well. Theyre even labeled as such
> 
> By the way, what happend to Spectrasonics? Omnisphere is still a beast, and they released nothing new besides updates ... well and Keyscape a few years ago


The Omnisphere extensions are at least priced like fairly major products. I wish that the loyalty discount wasn't only if you purchase multiple at the exact same time. It actually has discouraged me from buying my first one.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 7, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> Correct me if im wrong here, but as an Omnisphere 2 user, im pretty sure all of "Atmospheres" patches were transfered over to Omnisphere (2) as well. Theyre even labeled as such
> 
> By the way, what happend to Spectrasonics? Omnisphere is still a beast, and they released nothing new besides updates ... well and Keyscape a few years ago


Sonic Extensions were/are a pretty big deal. It’s their latest output and is very high quality as you’d expect from them. Rumour has it they’re working on a major Stylus RMX upgrade.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 7, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> Correct me if im wrong here, but as an Omnisphere 2 user, im pretty sure all of "Atmospheres" patches were transfered over to Omnisphere (2) as well. Theyre even labeled as such


You are certainly correct; I simply wrote that I had not spent much time in Atmosphere


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 8, 2022)

Fear Factory also used some Atmosphere presets like on the intro for the track Drones from Archetype. I don't remember the preset name though. Omnisphere is just everywhere.


----------



## Pier (Aug 8, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Don’t hate me, but I’ve never heard of Rammstein. I’ll educate myself right away.


You

You have

You have to

You have to

(reference)


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 8, 2022)

... a little less surprising is the homage to Rammstein available in NI's Guitar Rig:






The story of RAMMFIRE







www.native-instruments.com





... mmmh - maybe I'll run some Omnisphere sounds through Guitar Rig


----------



## KEM (Aug 8, 2022)

I love videos like this!! If you want another great example from one of my favorite bands growing up, the song “Morte et Dabo” by Asking Alexandria starts out with the Omnisphere patch of the same name


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 9, 2022)

Yeah this definitely sounds like Symphony of Voices samples


----------



## DuduMil (Dec 8, 2022)

They also used these presets:
Whistlers (Mutter)
The Wrestler (Bück Dich MIG tour intro)
Swings of the ghost town (MHB MIG tour intro)
Fast Legato String Section (Rosenrot)
Eternal Piano SUS freezer (Deutschland)
Blast from the past (Puppe)
Distressed Vowels (Was Ich Liebe)
Three VCO Lust (Sex Solo)
Club laser Sawtooth fall (Zick Zack)
Ghost of the burned piano (Ramm4)
Eight-bit game combo 2 (Ramm4)
Minor Scoop Diver (Ramm4)
Living in germania (Ramm4)

Bonus: You can make the Ich Will and Feuer Frei Sine lead on Omnisphere, just go on Layer A, and set this waveform:
Classic Waveforms » Triangle + Sine » Virus Sine

After that, go on the main layer, and activate "Solo" and "Glide" 0.02 seconds

Add some Reverb, and Voilá! You just made the Ich Will and Feuer Frei Sine Lead!

Oh, btw, I really enjoyed your video, it's very well done!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 9, 2022)

Good finds! I don't know Ramm4 though nor the specific presets used in tour (I guess I was too busy enjoying the moment).

Regarding Deutschland, are you sure about this preset? Where would it fit in the track?

Rosenrot, it sounds more like a brass synth than strings to my ears, doesn't it?


----------



## DuduMil (Dec 9, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Rosenrot, it sounds more like a brass synth than strings to my ears, doesn't it?


Yes! But if you hear the preset, it's the same of the rosenrot




Mr Greg G said:


> Regarding Deutschland, are you sure about this preset? Where would it fit in the track?


Yes! If you join that one with the ambient space piano, it'll be the same of Deutschland!


----------

